# Angus (Puffy) passed away.



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My condolences. I have a soft spot for Puffy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy.
Jules


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh no, I am very sorry to hear about your handsome boy. He had a rich life with you. I hope he and Axl are racing around, maybe chasing frisbees and enjoying tasty steaks. Had forgotten his "other" name was Angus. After Angus Young?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Macca said:


> Oh no, I am very sorry to hear about your handsome boy. He had a rich life with you. I hope he and Axl are racing around, maybe chasing frisbees and enjoying tasty steaks. Had forgotten his "other" name was Angus. After Angus Young?


Yes he was indeed named after Angus Young. Mostly everyone just called him by his nickname "Puffy" although not my wife....he was known as Gus or Gussiebear.. 

Extremely sad, miss the big loveable goofball.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry. Kind thoughts to you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I know how hard it is.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss of Puffy. You "went the distance" in giving him a good life. I hope Max is still well and catching lots of frisbees.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm just a poor wayfarin' stranger,
While travelin' through this world below.
There's no toil, no sick, nor danger,
In that fair land to which I go.
- Bill Monroe

May Puffy rest in peace


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks, much appreciated. I am currently experiencing the 'what could I have done differently and avoided this situation' thoughts that so many of you are unfortunately familiar with. I was never unfortunately, able to 'fix' the 'Puffy / Max feud', despite my best efforts, so I chose the only other viable option in my mind which was to keep them separated at all times. Over the 2+ years this lasted, we had a handful of 'oops' moments when they were able to get at each other and renew hostilities, but they were quickly remedied by myself, my wife, and both daughters (with the only injuries being typically to the humans involved and I have a scar or two to prove it) with neither being worse for the wear. We tried to give both the best life possible. Despite all this, we are all heartbroken to have to say goodbye to 'Puffy'.

Max is going to be 4 next week, it's unbelievable how fast the time passes. He has matured into a very good, bordering on excellent disc dog in his own right. It's clear he will never live up to the incredibly high standards set by his predecessor, but that's OK, we have a blast doing the disc thing together and he really seems to love it.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. We all seem to go through the "what could we have done differently" thought process. It seems like these guys go from puppy fuzz to adult in the blink of an eye. Take comfort in knowing what an amazing life he had.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Puffy. 
Godspeed to him


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I fondly remember your posts about "Puffy".


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of puffy. I remember your posts of him

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anlina (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I always loved Puffy. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Rjan1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. I remember your posts about Axl, Puffy and Max. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so terribly sorry to read of Puffy’s passing. I joined the forum at the time you were writing about Axl’s health and his devastating loss. I felt the pain in every word you wrote. You have given Puffy and all of your dog family such a wonderful life. Thank you for letting us know so we can honor Puffy. Run free, sweet Puffy.❤


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I’m so sorry for your loss of Puffy. Thank you for sharing your stories and photos again with us. We miss you.


----------



## Terra26 (Jul 25, 2020)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Wendy427 said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss of Puffy. Thank you for sharing your stories and photos again with us. We miss you.


Thanks Wendy. I have missed being here, but I got the distinct feeling of being unwelcome after the infamous Max Puffy muzzled head butting video and all the verbal carnage that ensued. Perhaps it's time to mend fences.


----------



## SeaGlassChick (Sep 27, 2020)

So sorry for your loss, it is a terrible pain to lose a good dog. I bet there was a joyful reunion for him over the Bridge with Axl.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Ohh, I'm so sorry to hear about Puffy. I was one of Puffy's fans. He was such a sweet boy.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Ohh, I'm so sorry to hear about Puffy. I was one of Puffy's fans. He was such a sweet boy.


Thank you so much. Apparently Puffy had a cult like following. He was just such a sweet goofy handsome boy, I miss him so much!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about you losing your Puffy. What a beautiful boy...


----------



## KK Taos (Mar 19, 2020)

alphadude said:


> I don't really come here often anymore, but just wanted let folks know that may remember him from a few years ago know that we sadly had to release him from pain last night. He was suffering from cardiomyopathy, and soft cell carcinoma which came on very quickly and rendered his hind leg completely useless. He was trotting around Saturday and by yesterday he was unable to stand at all. He was a gentle soul and will be sorely missed.
> 
> The second pic is the day I brought him home with his big brother Axl. Hopefully they are finally reunited.
> 
> ...


I had a dog named Angus! And out of the 4 I've had he was the most gracious dignified generous dog I've ever had. It still kills me 16 and another golden later. But you know what? He died of cardiomyopathy, age 10. He went from perfect to disaster very quickly, days. It was one year after my husband died of cancer. I told God, don't do this to me, I'm not able to handle it. I'll never ever get over Angus. Ever ever. Your pictures are adorable. I am so sorry for you. KK


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

KK Taos said:


> I had a dog named Angus! And out of the 4 I've had he was the most gracious dignified generous dog I've ever had. It still kills me 16 and another golden later. But you know what? He died of cardiomyopathy, age 10. He went from perfect to disaster very quickly, days. It was one year after my husband died of cancer. I told God, don't do this to me, I'm not able to handle it. I'll never ever get over Angus. Ever ever. Your pictures are adorable. I am so sorry for you. KK


Very sorry to hear of the losses of both your husband and Angus. I think he had the cardiomyopathy for a long time but that wasn't what got him...it was an incredibly fast growing soft tissue sarcoma. He was happily trotting around Saturday, with a lump on the outside of his leg the size of half a tennis ball. By Monday his leg was 8x it's original size and he was no longer able to even move it. The only hope was amputation which he was highly unlikely to survive with the heart issue, so I decided not to put him through that. It was extremely difficult, but he went peacefully surrounded by his family that loved him. Hopefully he went to reunite with his big brother...


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

alphadude said:


> Apparently Puffy had a cult like following.


I, too was a Puffy fan. I think maybe the reason for the cult like following was that many of us can relate to Puffy being just an average, loveable guy, rather than a super-athlete like his big brother, Axl. 

In any case, I'm very sorry for your loss and pray that Axl and Puffy had a beautiful reunion.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry


----------

